# British Transport Commission Dredgers



## Wellogra

Hello, would any members know the colour scheme of British Transport Commission Dredgers (pre BTDB) I have plenty of b/w photos but not in Colour.I am building a 1200 scale model of Pick Me Up( built in 1902 scrapped 1953?)
My photos show a cream funnel ,dark Hull and lighter gunwales.
Thanks inanticepation.


----------



## cueball44

This is 'Maid of Orleans' in British Transport Commission colours. There is a good photo of 'Pick Me Up' in the gallery. Unfortunately it is in black and white.


----------



## Wellogra

Thanks very much cueball44 for your reply,I have seen the photo on the site but alas it's in black and white.
I think the funnel is cream with a black top ,I guess the Hull in black with maybe dark brown topping.May have to use artist licence!


----------

